# Meerschaum?



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

So, I think my pipe collection will stand as is (3) til x-mas. I am considering adding a meeschaum to my x-mas wish list.

I just want to make sure I understand their use correctly as I am fairly new to pipe smoking in general. Am I correct in thinking they can be smoked multiple times with no rest period? Different tobaccoo blends can be smoked in them without leaving a ghost? They should be cleaned more regularly as forming a cake is not as important(may bot be beneficial)?

From what I have read smoking them more often actaully will enhance the color change.

If I am correct on the above I am also considering picking up a cheap Missouri meerschaum just for the pupose of trying new blends.

TIA,

Aaron


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

afilter said:


> So, I think my pipe collection will stand as is (3) til x-mas. I am considering adding a meeschaum to my x-mas wish list.
> 
> I just want to make sure I understand their use correctly as I am fairly new to pipe smoking in general. Am I correct in thinking they can be smoked multiple times with no rest period? Different tobaccoo blends can be smoked in them without leaving a ghost? They should be cleaned more regularly as forming a cake is not as important(may bot be beneficial)?
> 
> ...


Correct! I have a treasured Meerschaum that I smoke while working in the garden. Great smoker! Winds don't make it burn out (although it does make the tobacco burn hotter, hence tongue bit, so care should be taken) and I smoke straight virginias, perique blends and latakia blends in it with no "melding of flavors".

A cake won't hurt a meerschaum but it will impede the coloring process. And yes, the more you smoke, the faster they color. Just don't touch them with your fingers, as the oil from your skin will cause the wax to evaporate. I have one nicely colored meerschaum that Ismet Bekler made for me when he was visiting pipe shops in the U.S during 1986. His English consisted of "Women" and "Whiskey - No Coke". Or at least that's all he ever said in English. 

P.S A Missouri Meerschaum is a corncob, not a meerschaum - despite the name.

Happy smoking!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> P.S A Missouri Meerschaum is a corncob, not a meerschaum - despite the name.
> 
> Happy smoking!


Yes I know it is a corncob, just wanted to make sure I understood that I could use either without "resting" them and try different blends.

Looking at ordering a english blend and a diplomat for now to try differnt blends in and put a block meershaum on the wish list.

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

afilter said:


> Yes I know it is a corncob, just wanted to make sure I understood that I could use either without "resting" them and try different blends.
> 
> Looking at ordering a english blend and a diplomat for now to try differnt blends in and put a block meershaum on the wish list.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... someone that knows something about cobs should speak up but I seem to recall they do have to rest. Perhaps I'm wrong about that. I know they are prone to burn out but not sure about the resting part. Are you sure about this? I may certainly be wrong.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Hmmm... someone that knows something about cobs should speak up but I seem to recall they do have to rest. Perhaps I'm wrong about that. I know they are prone to burn out but not sure about the resting part. Are you sure about this? I may certainly be wrong.


No, I am not sure...just been reading as I am a newb. I was assuming that since they fell into the meerschaum catagory they were similar in character.

Am I correct that you can smoke different blends in a corncob? The only reason for getting one for me is to try different blends as my only pipe I hsave is a briar and the two I have coming are also briars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

afilter said:


> No, I am not sure...just been reading as I am a newb. I was assuming that since they fell into the meerschaum catagory they were similar in character.
> 
> Am I correct that you can smoke different blends in a corncob? The only reason for getting one for me is to try different blends as my only pipe I hsave is a briar and the two I have coming are also briars.


Cobs don't really fall into the meerschaum category - its just part of the company's name "Missouri Meerschaum"... kind of like calling alligator "Louisiana Beef". And I do know that you don't want to smoke a particularly wet tobacco in a corncob or it'll burn out pretty fast. As for flavors melding, I"m not real sure. Maybe you should try a clay pipe instead? They can be had for pretty cheap and they definitely absorb the previous bowls flavor and odors fast, as a meerschaum does. Do a google search for Lepeltier clay pipes or just clay pipes. The Lepeltiers are nice because they are shaped more like a modern pipe and they are light enough not to have to hold since clay bowls are hot to the touch.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I regards to the comment of, not touching a meer while your smoking it, would someone add some insight, I think Meers look cool granted I've never smoked one, but I like the idea of owning one someday, but whats up with not being able totouching them while your smoking, I understand or should say I read the dirt from your hand can stick to the warm wax on the meer, staining it?? But really how carefull do you have to be... I'd like to watch one color up over time, but if I have to handle it with Kids gloves, I may end up messing things up... Thoughts? Thanks from a newbie pipe dude.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Dgar said:


> I regards to the comment of, not touching a meer while your smoking it, would someone add some insight, I think Meers look cool granted I've never smoked one, but I like the idea of owning one someday, but whats up with not being able totouching them while your smoking, I understand or should say I read the dirt from your hand can stick to the warm wax on the meer, staining it?? But really how carefull do you have to be... I'd like to watch one color up over time, but if I have to handle it with Kids gloves, I may end up messing things up... Thoughts? Thanks from a newbie pipe dude.


If you touch the pipe, particularly when it's warm, it won't color properly at those spots. It doesn't affect how it smokes, only how it looks. I have meerschaums that I take pains to make sure color properly and some I just smoke and don't care about the color. They both smoke wonderfully.

So you'll have to decide if you want to suffer through the pain that coloring a meerschaum gives or just smoke the thing. Either way, you have a great pipe! I'm definitely a meerschaum fanatic.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I may be wrong, but it's my understanding that cob pipes don't need to rest due to if they do crack or burn out it only cost a few bucks to replace them. If you want to keep one for a long time it probably would be a good idea to let it cool and dry out between smokes.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Being a newbie myself here is what I (thought I) learned while doing my pipe smoking homework.. 

1. Meerschaum pipes can be smoked repeatedly without the 24/48hr resting period a briar requires. This is not to say that you will not need to allow the pipe to atleast cool down between bowls for optimum enjoyment.

2. Meerschaum pipes do not "hold the ghost" or absorb the flavors of the tobacco smoked in them. Hence why alot of people enjoy them for the versatility.

3. Meerschaum pipes should NOT be allowed to form a cake in them! They should be cleaned after each smoke. (basically just like a briar with pipe cleaners, but also an extra step of wiping out the bowl to prevent cake buildup) If a cake forms it could crack the bowl due to the difference in heat & expansion between the cake and the meerschaum. And the cake will also hold flavors or "ghosting" itself.

4. Meerschaum pipes will color over time, if you want the best most even coloring possible you should not touch the bowl ever. When smoking it or not. However they will all color, and after all isn't it about the smoke anyway? Though I can see the point from a collector I guess.

5. Corn cob pipes can be smoked the same as meerschaum if you don't care to make it last forever. The thinking is: "They are $5 bucks if it cracks or burns out you buy another". 

6. Corn cob's also do not "hold the ghost".

7. Corn cob's also should not be allowed to form a cake for the same cracking/ghosting reasons as meerschaums. 


Again this is just what I have picked up doing my research on the subject. I am by no means an expert, and maybe wrong on all acounts! 

My own meers I handle the whole time I am smoking them, and they are coloring ok so far. I bought cheapies to try out and to smoke so I don't care what they end up looking like. Neither one has had any flavors stay over from bowl to bowl either. Those things I can verify atleast in the 2+ weeks I have been smoking them!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Big D KC said:


> Being a newbie myself here is what I (thought I) learned while doing my pipe smoking homework..
> 
> 1. Meerschaum pipes can be smoked repeatedly without the 24/48hr resting period a briar requires. This is not to say that you will not need to allow the pipe to atleast cool down between bowls for optimum enjoyment.
> 
> ...


We must have read the same things. 

Thanks


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks D...

Like I said I'd like to pick up a Meer sometime, I was just curious how much normal handling during a smoke would effect the coloring, but you say yours are coloring up, cool....


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

*Now that you mention it...*



Big D KC said:


> 3. Meerschaum pipes should NOT be allowed to form a cake in them! They should be cleaned after each smoke. (basically just like a briar with pipe cleaners, but also an extra step of wiping out the bowl to prevent cake buildup) If a cake forms it could crack the bowl due to the difference in heat & expansion between the cake and the meerschaum. And the cake will also hold flavors or "ghosting" itself.


...I think this is correct. I don't clean them after each smoke and they all have a light cake in them but I've always been careful not to let it get too caked up. I think the bowl cracking is more theoretical than actual but I wouldn't care to test that! Reason being is that I have some older meerschaums that I abuse and if a cake could cause a crack, it would have in these pipes. But better safe than sorry! I'd say your points are correct in all cases.


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> A cake won't hurt a meerschaum but it will impede the coloring process. And yes, the more you smoke, the faster they color. Just don't touch them with your fingers, as the oil from your skin will cause the wax to evaporate.


Our experience is a bit different on these two points.

Cake: We've always advised that customers NOT allow cake to form on their meerschaum pipes for the same reason that someone mentioned earlier. Thick cakes have the potential to expand at different rates while heating than does the stone so we've seen some cases of this leading to bowl cracks. It also puts you back into the whole "ghosting" or muddling of flavors when you mix tobaccos so why even go down that route when just folding over a pipe cleaner and running around the inside of the bowl after a smoke session will keep this from happening.

Touch: Again, we are strong proponents of touching your pipe while smoking. We find that overheating your pipe is the surest way to evaporate or drive off the wax on your pipe, not holding it.

Holding or touching your pipe allows you to better keep track of how hot you are letting your pipe get and take corrective actions before it is too late. Getting it too hot will lead to either driving off the wax that aids in the coloring process or it will blacken the bottom of the bowl/shank of your pipe. Most people prefer blackened effect on their cajun food, not on their meers. And since the wax is what draws the color out to the surface of the pipe, you don't want to "boil" that off the stone.
Provided your hands are relatively clean (don't touch a hot bowl after reading the Sunday newspaper or after changing the oil in your car without washing up), our experience has been that the oil from you skin can help encourage the coloring process. While on some pipes you might find this will lead to some areas coloring more rapidly than others, we've mostly seen the additional coloration as a good thing. After all, they used to coat meer pipes using sperm whale oil rather than wax and human skin oil should work pretty much the same.









You can learn more about coloring pipes at http://meerschaumpipes.com/ColorYourMeerschaum.aspx


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Just don't touch them with your fingers, as the oil from your skin will cause the wax to evaporate.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IKMeerschaum said:


> Our experience is a bit different on these two points.
> 
> Cake: We've always advised that customers NOT allow cake to form on their meerschaum pipes for the same reason that someone mentioned earlier. Thick cakes have the potential to expand at different rates while heating than does the stone so we've seen some cases of this leading to bowl cracks. It also puts you back into the whole "ghosting" or muddling of flavors when you mix tobaccos so why even go down that route when just folding over a pipe cleaner and running around the inside of the bowl after a smoke session will keep this from happening.
> 
> ...


Based on your moniker, how could I disagree? 

Have to say, though, that your comments regarding holding the pipe are very interesting, inasmuch as they go against the prevailing "wisdom" of the time that I learned about this stuff. But that was the 1980's and things do change.

Comments about adding coloring wax? I still have some - they look like tubes of chapstick. I've used it in the past - any reason to do so?

I was always taught that when in the presence of an expert to shut up and learn! Thanks for your insight. Much appreciated!


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Have to say, though, that your comments regarding holding the pipe are very interesting, inasmuch as they go against the prevailing "wisdom" of the time that I learned about this stuff. But that was the 1980's and things do change.


Yeah. That was right about the time of the real heyday for "that other company". Prior to that, unless you were talking about a real, prized posession, people really didn't care. I've looked at old coloring theories in number sources, including the NY Times from the 1800s (no, I'm not that old. The Internet is a wonderful thing) and can really find no negative against holding other than perhaps uneven coloring.



dmkerr said:


> Comments about adding coloring wax? I still have some - they look like tubes of chapstick. I've used it in the past - any reason to do so?


I'm familiar with this product. We recently sold off the last of that we had in stock to customers via our website. I can't say one way or the other if this will encourage or discourage coloring. My thinking is that this was just a handy way to store and apply wax to areas where you might have driven off the original wax coating (wear and overheating being most likely causes). We sell small blocks of bees wax that come from our workshop in Eskisehir for coating or re-coating pipes but most of these go to people carving their own pipes.

I've also heard that Paragon Wax for the Pipe. I ordered a set of the two different waxs to try on a pipe but haven't, as yet, started that experiment.

The pipe shown above is one that we "inhereited" at the shop from a family that has been handing it down for 140 years. Below is a pipe I'd been smoking a couple of times a week for 6 months by comparison.

Mine is the one in focus in the middle. This picture was taken at a coloring contest we held in our retail store last January.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

IKMeerschaum said:


> You can learn more about coloring pipes at http://meerschaumpipes.com/ColorYourMeerschaum.aspx


Wow, that's a pretty pipe!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that's a relief! I don't necessarily "hold" the thing but I would like to be able to pull it out of my mouth from time to time, especially the Bekler (that "other" company?) which is kind of heavy. But it has my name and my design on it so I make do. And now I can take the stem off to clean it without having to use my finger inside the bowl as a "gripper". What a relief! Man, I just got to this site and already my life has changed.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i am still a nooby but i do have a meerschaum and i must admit it smokes great and well worth the money but i dislike the fragility of the thing. the corn cob for testing new tobaccos are definately the way to go.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IKMeerschaum said:


> Yeah. That was right about the time of the real heyday for "that other company". Prior to that, unless you were talking about a real, prized posession, people really didn't care. I've looked at old coloring theories in number sources, including the NY Times from the 1800s (no, I'm not that old. The Internet is a wonderful thing) and can really find no negative against holding other than perhaps uneven coloring.
> quote]
> 
> I'll have you know that last night I cut all the carbon out of the one meerschaum I own that had any! I may be ignorant but I'm not stupid! Fill me in and I'll get with the program.
> ...


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, the E-bay bug bit me. I will now be the new owner of not one but two Meerschaums. Opps 

They are advertised as unsmoked and look pretty nice. I guess we we see.

First is a dragon claw which I have seen similar designs:


















2nd is a hand holding a basket which I have not seen:


















Each comes with a fitted case by Sevi-Meershaum. Not sure if I will keep both, but seemed to good to pass up especially if they are in new condition. Did a quick search and if on line prices are anyhting to go by I think I did pretty well.

Boy this can be addictive. No more EBAY!:dr

Now I just need to get the quality stuff to smoke in them. p


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

afilter said:


> Well, the E-bay bug bit me. I will now be the new owner of not one but two Meerschaums. Opps
> 
> They are advertised as unsmoked and look pretty nice. I guess we we see.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I like the hand holding basket one particularly, I guess because I've never seen one like it either. I have several meerschaums (just bought 3 on Ebay - heh, heh!) and as much as the "run of the mill" carvings are fun, the more original ones are more so. Enjoy!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Meer lovers, I need a few tips.

Please read my last post in here ---» http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...249954-self-review-requiem-2.html#post2627288

thanks.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Meer lovers, I need a few tips.
> 
> Please read my last post in here ---» http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...249954-self-review-requiem-2.html#post2627288
> 
> thanks.


Get an IMP. I prefer the smooth over the lattice and I still don't do a lot of finger touching. Old habits dying hard, and all that. CAO's are also good, as are SMS. But the IMP's have the HUGE advantage of being more like briars in the tenon/mortise junction. If you get some other brand, you'll see what I mean in a hurry. Also, meers tend to have crappy draws more often than briars. Make sure you can send it back if you buy it sight unseen.

Get an IMP. I can't stress that strongly enough.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, Dan. 
IMP, ok, assimilated.


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

As a disclaimer, I stock (and will only stock) IMP meerschaums. So feel free to to take this with a grain of salt. Over the years I have collected a meerschaum for every 9 (or so) briars that I add. If there is a company making meers there's a chance that it is represented in the 50+ meers that sit in my stash. Prior to joining SP.com, I didn't know from an IMP, so I bought one (I have to admit that an employee discount had some factor in the purchase). I was quite impressed with the initial smoke and blown away after a few weeks worth of bowls and subsequent cleaning. The guts inside any IMP are spooky-close to that of a briar.

Their shapes can be pretty "out there", their founder made a decision early on that they weren't going to do the so called "classic set of figurals". Having said that, if you like the shape, you won't have any qualms with the smoke.

Da' Bear


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear Graves said:


> As a disclaimer, I stock (and will only stock) IMP meerschaums. So feel free to to take this with a grain of salt. Over the years I have collected a meerschaum for every 9 (or so) briars that I add. If there is a company making meers there's a chance that it is represented in the 50+ meers that sit in my stash. Prior to joining SP.com, I didn't know from an IMP, so I bought one (I have to admit that an employee discount had some factor in the purchase). I was quite impressed with the initial smoke and blown away after a few weeks worth of bowls and subsequent cleaning. The guts inside any IMP are spooky-close to that of a briar.
> 
> Their shapes can be pretty "out there", their founder made a decision early on that they weren't going to do the so called "classic set of figurals". Having said that, if you like the shape, you won't have any qualms with the smoke.
> 
> Da' Bear


Unbeknownst to you, you talked me into getting my IMP. Well done, my hirsute friend!


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have quite a few meers and have never worried about touching them. I ignored one kid at a local shop who said I should buy a gloved designed for smoking meers. Misinformation can sometimes lead you to do the strangest things.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

The whole touching issue was a big concern for me as I just recently got my first meer. A smaller SMS smooth sitter. I've read so many different opinions on the issue. But not being a clencher, I just had to hold the pipe. I said screw it, I'm smoking it to enjoy it not place it in a museum one day. Well, the colouring is coming along quite nicely so far. The whole bowl has gone from bright white to a bone colour. The stem and a ring a round the top of the bowl are now going a honey colour. IMO it looks really good. And I'm no longer stressing when I smoke it. I do keep the bowl clean as well as my hands and really haven't seen any issues with it colouring. I smoked this pipe almost exclusively all weekend and it's a real gem. :thumb:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you all.

The last few days I didn´t spend much time online, but finding a european online store selling IMP's seems not easy... I'm in no rush though, probably won´t have a budget for it until late June, so I'll probably end up finding it.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

This has been a good read. Including the pics posted. Beyond wiping the bowl after a smoke, should meers be cleaned occasionally with alcohol or pipe sweetener like we do with our briars?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Requiem,

Here's a further push for IMP. 

In 1986, Ismet Bekler visited the pipe shop I worked at and carved a meerschaum pipe for me that has my name on it, his name and the date (10-16-86). It smokes well, as well as my IMP, even though it hasn't colored worth a damn and it's unbalanced (bottom heavy). But I can't pass a pipe cleaner through it to clear obstructions as I can with the IMP. Bekler is a master carver but neither he nor the folks at CAO Meerschaum seem to know a damn thing about pipe physics. Can't say that about the IMP guys. So to sum up, the IMP's don't have the physical problems other meers do, and they smoke just as well.

SJ, no, don't use any alcohol or solvents on your meers. Just a pipe cleaner and air. The meer will absorb a lot of the tars and the rest come out with pipe cleaners.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, DM.


----------

